#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How is this possible in this season?

## tripidea

Nowadays lot of brands in the mobile market, they are focusing only for their product facilities and customers needs. customers need a quick charging mobile, have a good look and user friendly mobiles. 

Apple and Samsung don't try high voltage charging technology, but OPPO & Huawei create a history in quick charging field but now VIVO announced they release 120W quick charging technology for their mobiles, it will charge a mobile within 13min, is it possible?

----------

